# weather



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Listen up and gather round.

I have an uneasy feeling some strange weather or earth event is coming down the pipe
been seeing so odd signs that just don't fit right
birds, bugs and ground critters doing some weird things and such dogs, cats too been hearing cows and roosters making hell of a racket in the mid-late night 
so you all be safe keep your ears and eyes open might be an earthquake or something like that.
be safe -keep your family safe.
hope it's just a false alarm.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

NWS licensed observer and spotter here! I pay oh so close to all weather any weather in my area and so far going into summer in my area nothing unusual so far!
I do think my region is in a somewhat unusual pattern (wet/cooler) than in the past so far heading into summer. I'm wide open to ideas from HAARP to Russian Jetstream
alteration programs to cloud seeding gone bad! Stay tuned Medic33 may be on to something!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

One of those elneno (sp) things have formed in the pacific ocean again.... Apparently stronger than normal.... 

Weather down under is normal as normal as can be.... Must be a local thing


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> NWS licensed observer and spotter here! I pay oh so close to all weather any weather in my area and so far going into summer in my area nothing unusual so far!
> I do think my region is in a somewhat unusual pattern (wet/cooler) than in the past so far heading into summer. I'm wide open to ideas from HAARP to Russian Jetstream
> alteration programs to cloud seeding gone bad! Stay tuned Medic33 may be on to something!


This goofy computer will not allow me to edit my post?? I meant to say nothing really crazy in my region of the country but always watching! I work with meteorologist who have varied
ideas just what is going on and I find it interesting but I think they really don't know for sure! Stay tuned!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

In my part of the world, Sweden, spring has been really cold & wet. Lots of rain is usual, this year we have had at least twice as much. Today 1st of june is the 3rd day this year that is nice and warm. And then I might add there has been lots of winds. No storms but constant winds that makes the constant raining even more sucky.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know one thing. We have had more then our share of rain here in Texas and Houston particularly.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Haven't found anything unusual here in NW Georgia yet.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I know one thing. We have had more then our share of rain here in Texas and Houston particularly.


In all fairness, we had been in a 4 year long drought, so we needed the rain. Just maybe not all at once. :mrgreen:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> One of those elneno (sp) things have formed in the pacific ocean again.... Apparently stronger than normal....
> 
> Weather down under is normal as normal as can be.... Must be a local thing


Sorry, I have to pause for a moment to say...

Buddy; for once you are concerned about possibly misspelling a word? :21:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

More rain here for June than normal average. May just be a variation this year. Some years are drier, some wetter.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

1895gunner said:


> Haven't found anything unusual here in NW Georgia yet.


Yep, N.E. Georgia the weather is where it should be and the animals are acting normal.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in what I've heard referred to as an extreme climate zone, so what is normal weather? It often gets above a hundred degrees in the summer and likewise below zero in the winter. Six months out of the year (spring and autumn) the weather is pretty mild around these parts. 

The other six months not so much. Welcome to Sothern Idaho, if don't like the weather today stick around it will change.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There was heavy rains here last night and a very small tornado I'm going to say 50-75 miles away as the crow flies.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Normally, Michigan is pretty inactive when it comes to earthquakes, but we've had two in the last couple of months. One was about 4.2 and one around 3.3, Southeast of Grand Rapids.

The biggest one I was ever in was in St. Louis a few years ago that was 5.2. That one slid my couch one way, then back about a foot and a half on the 7th floor of my hotel. At that point, I was trying to figure out what I drank the previous night, so I could lay off that stuff for a while. Then there were all the aftershocks of 4-something in magnitude for a day or two.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's rained so much we have to drive hours out of the way just to find a bridge to cross the red river. It's really screwed us up! Luckily I live on the Texas side so it hasn't effected me yet.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I said I didn't know if anything was going to happen 
but something has me on edge like it doesn't feel right.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> More rain here for June than normal average. May just be a variation this year. Some years are drier, some wetter.


Where are you in Pa. again? I forget. 
It's been rainy lately. We need some sun to dry out!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe that the weather moves thru a cycle, but the cycle is very much longer that a human lives, that is why we are always concerned with how weather is changing, because it is different than we can remember. Just my two cents.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I believe that the weather moves thru a cycle, but the cycle is very much longer that a human lives, that is why we are always concerned with how weather is changing, because it is different than we can remember. Just my two cents.


I agree Dave. I remember the Older folk always talking about the weather being different than they remember.


----------

